# Most Anticipated BL novel- Spring 2012



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Just a poll.


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

I gave Know no Fear the vote for me but mainly because its Horus Heresy and a hopefully epic entry into the series. Void Stalker was neck and neck for me though.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope all the anticipation for Know No Fear will be worth it. I really really really want to be able to enjoy it as much as I did Horus Rising. After that, Fear To Tread...obviously.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm in for _Legion of the Damned_ as Rob Sanders is perhaps my most-watched author at the moment. _Void Stalker_ I can't wait for either, as Aaron, like Rob, is repeatedly decent. After that it's _Path of the Renegade_ by Andy Chambers because Andy's also excellent, though not yet repeatedly. Two Dark Eldar shorts, a Mechanicus short and _Survival Instinct_ are all I have to go on for him, but so far so brilliant.

The rest, however, seem like they'll probably be pretty damn decent too.

But those three especially, with LotD sitting at the top.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

_Know No Fear_ for me, after much deliberation. _Dead Winter_ follows closely, seeing as we get to see the golden hour of the skaven, and Xisor makes some excellent points.


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Know no fear for me been big HH fan, however i am very much looking forward to Legion of the Damned.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn that's a hard choice. 

I went with _Void Stalker_ since its the Night Lords, i've read the opening prologue on ADB's blog and its fantastic and nail-bitingly suspenseful. Then after that _Path of the Renegade_ since the Dark Eldar are my favourite race in 40k and everything about them is awesome. Then _Dead Winter_ for the same reason's Mossy said, i've read a chapter of the book and its looking brilliant thus far. (And since I proof read that chapter I get a cameo character who dies in the novel. )


LotN


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fear to tread if its blood angels if not then bloodswoorn over anything else here


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*clicks the Dan Abnett option. Just cause it is Dan Abnett*


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

_Know No Fear _definitely 
I hope Abnett does the UM and their primarch justice

after that, _Fear to Tread _because I love BA but I'm not a huge fan of James Swallow


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

A very hard choice for me, tied between:

_Know No Fear_ by Dan Abnett - Horus Heresy, and Dan Abnett. Come on, what do you expect?
_Void Stalker_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - High up there and joint with KNF. Only voted for that because of Abnett being my favourite 40k author.

Then come pretty much everything else, all equal in ranking. I own most of the Feb. novels already, though.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Voidstalker got my vote since I loved the previous 2. I have no doubt in Abnetts, but his previous 2 books has kinda let me down in one way or another, but he does top notch work. 



Lord of the Night said:


> Damn that's a hard choice.
> 
> I went with _Void Stalker_ since its the Night Lords, i've read the opening prologue on ADB's blog and its fantastic and nail-bitingly suspenseful. Then after that _Path of the Renegade_ since the Dark Eldar are my favourite race in 40k and everything about them is awesome. Then _Dead Winter_ for the same reason's Mossy said, i've read a chapter of the book and its looking brilliant thus far. (And since I proof read that chapter I get a cameo character who dies in the novel. )
> 
> ...


Wait, you get what? Did he create a character based upon you who will die?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Cant believe im the only one here who is looking forward to the new Soul Drinkers book by Ben Counter, Legion of the Damned and Renegade are must haves for me, but Phalanx is a new SD novel so its insta buy for me.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the cover art for Know no Fear is boss... I know, don't judge a book by it's cover, but how can you not?!?!


----------

